# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  مرحب بالجميع

## سحر عباس

*يشرفنى الانضمام الى منبر مريخاب اونلاين
نتمنى تعم الفائدة ونقدر نرتقى بهذا المنبر قدر المستطاع
وساعمل جاهدة للارتقاء بهذا الركن بصفة خاصة
وتقديم دعوة لمهيرات المريخ ليشاركونا الراى والحوار
فى هذا الساحة الحرة 
احترامى
*

----------


## مرهف

*جينا نزوركم في داركم
نبارك ليكم 
..
دار مهيرات المريخ دار حواء المريخ
دار التقاء والنقاء
والالق والبهاء
لكم منا اسمي ايات الاحترام والمودة والتقدير
الي الامام بخطي واثقه وثابه
الي الامام ومزيدا من
التقدم والنجاح 
تحياتي وتقديري 
اختي الكريمه الرائعه 
...
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*مشكور اخ عبد القادر خليل على المرور
نوت دار سيدة فرح
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسة
					

مشكور اخ عبد القادر خليل على المرور
نوت دار سيدة فرح



إتحرك يا برنس 
لازم جميع المريخابيات
يكونوا بي هنا في جميع المنتديات ,,
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*علم وينفذ عمو جمرة
*

----------


## النسر2

*ماهويتك عشان عيونك بس عشان إنك أبيه
 بتخدمى الحق والقضية ... 
الرائعه دوماً لك منى خالص التحيه وكل الاحترام جينا نقول الليله يوم ميلاد فرحنا ...
ونحنا موجودين فى داركم الذى تخرج منه  كل هؤلاء الصفوه ..فالى الامام متقدمين فاانتم فخراً لنا 
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ياهلا بيك اخونا النسر 
فى منتدى مريخاب اونلاين
مشكور على المرور
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بالتوفيق يا برنسيسة
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*مشكور وليد المريخابى
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*كنت فاكرالدخول ممنوع
او بي إذن

كنت قايل بالدموع 
ممكن الكون يتزن

بس لقيت بالنجوم
كل القوافي بتتوزن

نكتب شعر 
نقعد نطير
ننعس ننوم
نحلم نقوم
ننسي الهموم 

كل النجوم 
منظر يسر

احمر بهر
اصفر نضر

مريخنا فوق فوق للسحاب
حقيقة بس جات في الكتاب

يا سيدة يا سفر الخلــود
يا سيدة يا طهر المكان
مشتولة فيك كل الورود
يا سيدة يا هيبة اســــود
يا لوحة يا عطر لمكان

مريخنا لا بد يسود
مريخنا لا بد يسود
=================
هلا سمحتي لي بالدخول


*

----------


## مرهف

*[align=center][tabletext="width:70%;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
بدرالدين يا انت ...
ولد ده ولد ده 
احب الحروف ظااااتا
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*مبروووك الافتتاح 

بس وين المواضيع ؟؟
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*وانت قاعدة تسوي شنو

يلا ورينا همتك
دة منتداك وكل حفيدات سيدة فرح

يلا يا بت كسلا

ورينا جمال تاجوج
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*مشكورين على المرور الجميل
اخ بدر الدين النور والاخ عبد القادر خليل والرائعة بت كسلا
يلا ورينا همتك
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*هلا بالبرنسيسة

وهلا بي مهيرات المريخ وبنات سيده

 أدخلي ووزعي الأفراح علي كل البيوت في الحي
وأبقي غنيوة القاعدين ومسادير البشقو الصي
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ياهلا بيك اخ سيد احمد ابراهيم سيد احمد
مرورك اسعدنى
يسلمووووو
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

وانت قاعدة تسوي شنو

يلا ورينا همتك
دة منتداك وكل حفيدات سيدة فرح

يلا يا بت كسلا

ورينا جمال تاجوج



:007::007::007:
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*في البداية كنا بنتاوق من بعيد لبعيد 

لكن لما شفنا الاعمام جمرة وبدرالدين وعبدالقادر ووليد كلهم داخلين في حوش النسوان

قلنا ننجي كان نلقي لينا فنجان جبنة من يد بت كسلا 

او نلقى لينا كباية شاي من يد البرنسيسة الراقية

مبروك الدار حفيدات سيدة فرح وان شاء الله عامرة دايماً 
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*مين الطيب الشريف عندنا
يامرحبا 
نورت دار سيدة فرح
نكرمك بكاسة شاى بالهال 
ونورت الركن ياطي ياشريف
مشكور على المرور الجميل
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*أحلي فنجان قهوة لكل رواد البوست 
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*اول مره الواحد يزور منتداكن

لكن الظاهر زي صحيفة المريخ 

التحديث كل ثلاثة شهور
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ياهلا بنزار احمد 
ناسف للانقطاع 
سنكون فى الموعد انشالله
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سحر عباس
					

ياهلا بنزار احمد 
ناسف للانقطاع 
سنكون فى الموعد انشالله



 
سحر سمعتي المثل البقول 

"البيت محروس وستو تكوس" :bye1: 

حمد الله على السلامة 

وابقي خلي بالك من بيتك 
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

سحر سمعتي المثل البقول 

"البيت محروس وستو تكوس" :bye1: 

حمد الله على السلامة 

وابقي خلي بالك من بيتك 



الطيب الشريف
ازيك ياانيق 
والله ستو ماكواسة
لكن بس ظروف 
لكن الحمدلله رجعنا
وحنكون فى البيت باستمرار
انشالله
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

في البداية كنا بنتاوق من بعيد لبعيد 

لكن لما شفنا الاعمام جمرة وبدرالدين وعبدالقادر ووليد كلهم داخلين في حوش النسوان

قلنا ننجي كان نلقي لينا فنجان جبنة من يد بت كسلا 

او نلقى لينا كباية شاي من يد البرنسيسة الراقية

مبروك الدار حفيدات سيدة فرح وان شاء الله عامرة دايماً 



سلامة نظرك يا ابوالطب!!!

معقول انا وعمي جمرة في مرتبة واحدة؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## بت ملوك النيل

*سلام اهلنا الزينين
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*بت ملوك النيل احييتي بوستات ليها شهور الله يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*ازيك يا ود الشريف و يا سحر سعيد جدا او الوحيد
اليوم يكون معاكم في اون لاين ومفقود ياود الشريف بهناك
الحاصل ايه مالك...
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*هلا عبد الرحمن 
نروت انلاين 
عبدالرحمن مفرد جمع جديد 
فرع الشتات ياطيب ياشريف
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

كنت فاكرالدخول ممنوع
او بي إذن

كنت قايل بالدموع 
ممكن الكون يتزن

بس لقيت بالنجوم
كل القوافي بتتوزن

نكتب شعر 
نقعد نطير
ننعس ننوم
نحلم نقوم
ننسي الهموم 

كل النجوم 
منظر يسر

احمر بهر
اصفر نضر

مريخنا فوق فوق للسحاب
حقيقة بس جات في الكتاب

يا سيدة يا سفر الخلــود
يا سيدة يا طهر المكان
مشتولة فيك كل الورود
يا سيدة يا هيبة اســــود
يا لوحة يا عطر لمكان

مريخنا لا بد يسود
مريخنا لا بد يسود
=================
هلا سمحتي لي بالدخول





عضو جديد مشارك واتقدم واتشرف من هذا المنبر لاي مريخابية تتقدم الي مركز بنات الرياض للتجميل الذي املكه لتقديم اي خدمة مجاناً عل حسابي الخاص حتي يكون دوماً شعارنا التميز في كل شيء. ابو شهد المريخابي الاصيل
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*عضو جديد  ومن خلال هذا المنبر الجميل مرة اخري ادعو اي مريخابية تذهب لمركز بنات الرياض في نهاية شارع المشتل علي اليسار الذي املكه لتقديم اي خدمة مجانناً علي حسابي الخاص حتي نكون متميزين في كل شيء فقط توضح انها من منبر مريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*نتمني لك اختي الكريمة  التوفيق في هذا المنبر العطر بوجد كم
ونحن علي عجل لورية ماتنثروه علينا اناملكم  ...
تقلبي تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## اب زرد

*ياكونتيسه اشد من ازرك ونتمنى نشوفكم بتشجعوا فى الاستاذ والله حلاتكم باالاحمر والاصفر والزغاريد تقول ياغربتى والله حاتكونو اضافه حقيقية على الاقل حاتعلموا  لينا جزء من الجمهور الالتزام والادب لمن تكونو حضور... اتجمعوا ودقوا جرس لحبيبنا الوالى ونحن معاكم.. انا جادى فى الكلام دا وربنا يوفقكم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------

